# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  ألغاز صعب حلها (تحدي)

## مراد الوديان

- سار عدد من الأولاد في صف فكانوا أربعة أمام ولد وأربعة خلف ولد وولد في الوسط فكم كان عدد الأولاد ؟ 



2-   ما هو الشيء الذي كلما طال قصر ؟ 



3- أيهما أوفر أن تدعو صديق إلى السينما مرتين أو أن تدعو صديقين مرة واحدة ؟ 



4- سائق سيارة كان يسير في الشارع بالجهة اليمنى فجأة انحرف جهة اليسار وصعدعلى الرصيف وخبط رجل وخبط عمود مع ذلك لم يحرر له ضابط المرور مخالفة لماذا ؟ 



5- كم شهر في السنة الميلادية يحتوي على 28 يوم؟ 



6-   رجل ترك 17 جمل وأوصى بأن يأخذ الابن الأول نصفها والثاني ثلثها والثالث تسعها فجاء قاضي المدينة راكبا جمله ليفصل في هذه الواقعة فماذا فعل؟ 



7- ما هو الحيوان الذي يوجد عظمه بالخارج ولحمه بالداخل ؟ 



8- ما هو الطائر الملقب بالطائر الجمل ؟ 



9- صف من البط بطة بين بطتين وبطة خلفها بطتين وبطة أمامها بطتين كم عدد البط؟ 



10-   ما هو الحيوان المائى الذى له 3 قلوب ؟ 

11- ما هو الشجر الذى يطلق عليه قاتل أبيه ؟ 



12- ما هو العضو الذى يغلق عندما يعطس الانسان ؟ 



13- ما هو الشيء الذي يجمع بين الزقازيق ، اليوسفي ، واشنطن ؟ 



14 من هو الفيل الذي لا يشرب الماء.؟؟؟ 



15- طائر نقار الخشب الذي نعرفه جميعا في مسلسلات الكارتون لماذا ينقر الخشب ؟ 

16- لماذ تسمى طلقات المسدس والبنادق رصاص بالرغم من أنها نحاس ؟ 



17- ما هو الحيوان الذي اعتقد الناس قديما أنه نبات ؟ 



18- موجودة لديك في كل وجبة من وجبات الطعام ولكنك لا تأكلها فما هي ؟ 



19- ما الشيئان اللذان لا يمكن تناولهما في وجبة الإفطار ؟ 



20-   أي شئ يضعه البستاني في الحديقة فور دخولها ؟ 



21- لماذا يقف تمثال الحرية فى ميناء نيويورك؟ 



22-   ما الشئ الذي نبتلعه ويبتلعنا ؟ 



23- شئ تشتريه لونه أسود ولكنك لا تستفيد منه إلا بعد أن يصبح لونه أحمر؟ 



24- شئ تراه ولا تستطيع قط أن تلمسه نصف اسمه يقتل والنصف الثاني يحيي فما هو؟ 



25-        فاكهة من 4 حروف الرابع والثاني والأول يكون اسم حيوان مفترس 26-         

الرابع والثالث والأول شئ لا نستطيع الطهي بدونه 



26- ما هو الشيء الذي تراه ولا يراك ؟ 



27- ما هو الشيء الذي يحمل أكثر من 1000 طن ولا يستطيع أن يحمل مسمار ؟ 



28- ما هو الشيء الذي كلما أخذت كبر وكلما وضعت فيه صغر ؟ 



29-   ما هو الشيء الذي تأكل منه وهو لا يؤكل ؟ 



30- ابن أمك و ابن أبيك، و ليس بأختك و لا بأخيك .. فمن يكون؟ 



31- ما هو الشيء المليء بالثقوب و لكنه يحتفظ بالماء؟ 



32- عشرة و عشرتين، ومثلهم مرتين، وخمسة و ثلاثة و اثنين، كم يساووا؟ 



33- طاسة ترن طاسة، في البحر غطاسة، من جوه لولو و من بره نحاسة؟ 



34- مرت امرأة على صديقة لها تتحدث مع شاب، فسألتها من هذا؟ فأجابت: أمي جابت أمه، و أخو زوجي يكون عمه فمن يكون؟ 



35- مر جماعة على امرأة تكلم رجلا..فسألوها:من يكون هذا؟ فأجابتهم مالكم و مالي، أخو زوجته يكون خالي فمن هو؟ 



36- من هو الذي قتل 1/5 سكان الأرض دفعة واحدة؟ 



37- ما هي الأعداد الثلاثة التي يساوي حاصل ضربها ، حاصل جمعها؟!!   



38- شيء موجود في السماء إذا أضفت إليه حرفا أصبح في الأرض؟ 



39- كم مرة تستطيع طرح العدد 5 من الرقم 50 ؟ 



40- أشتريه بمالي و لا أدخله داري؟ 



41- ما هو الكوكب الذي يرى في الليل و النهار؟ 



42- شيء لا يمكنه المشي إلا إذا ضربته على رأسه؟ 



43- شيء كلما ذبحته بكيت عليه؟ 



44- شيء له نفس الوزن إذا كان فارغ أو معبأ؟ 



45- إنسان وزوجته لا هو من بني آدم و لا هي من بنات حواء؟ 



46-   ما هو الشيء الذي إذا أكلته كله تستفيد، وإذا أكلت نصفه تموت؟ 



47- ما هو الشيء الذي ترميه كلما احتجت إليه؟ 



48- تاجر من التجار إذا اقتلعنا عينه طار؟ فمن هو؟ 



49- جملة مفيدة مشهورة تحتوي على 24 حرفا غير منقوط فما هي؟ 



50- ما هو الشيء الذي يوصلك من بيتك إلى عملك دون أن يتحرك؟ 

51- ما هي الكلمة الوحيدة التي تلفظ غلط دائما؟ 



52- ساكن قبر، طعامه فوق رأسه، إن أكل من هذا الطعام يقوم ويمشي ،يتكلم وهو صامت، ويعود لذلك القبر فما هو؟ 



53- ما هو أضعف البيوت على وجه الأرض؟ 



54- ما هو أرق شيء يمكن رؤيته بالعين المجردة؟ 



55- ما هو الشيء الذي يخترق الغابات والأشجار والأشواك دون أن يتحرك؟ 



56-   كم مرة ينطبق عقربا الساعة على بعضهما في اليوم الواحد؟ 



57- أطرش يريد أن يطلب مقصا من أبكم ماذا يفعل؟ 



58- يتسع لمئات الألوف ولا يتسع للطير المنتوف؟ 



59-   ما هو الشيء الذي له عين واحدة ولكنه لا يرى؟ 



60-   ما هو الشيء الذي يقرصك دون أن تراه؟ 



61-   متى تستطيع وضع الماء في الغربال؟ 

62-   ما هو الشيء الذي يقول الصدق دوما ولكنه إذا جاع كذب؟ 



63-   ما هي الأعداد الخمسة المتتالية التي يساوي مجموعها 100؟ 



64-   ما هي الكلمة التي تتكون من 8 حروف ولكنها تجمع كل الحروف؟ 



65-   ما هو البيت الذي لا يمكن لأحد أن يسكن فيه؟ 



66-   خبروني أي شيء أوسع ما فيه فمه، وابنه في بطنه يرفسه ويلكمه، وقد علا صياحه ولم يجد من يرحمه؟ 



67- ما هي أفضل طريقة لسحب بساط من تحت الفيل؟ 



68- شي طاير بالسما و لونه احمر؟ 



69- صرصور جالس عند البالوعة لماذا ؟ 



70- ما هو الحيوان الذي يحك أذنه بأنفه ؟ 



71- ما هو الشيء الذي لديه اسنان و لا يعض ؟؟ 



72- واحد لبس قميص أخضر وقعد جنب البحيرة ليه؟ 



73-   ما الشئ الذي له جلد وليس حيوانا.. وله ورق وليس ؟؟ 



74-   ملعب زجاج وفيه 12 لاعب وحارسين ؟؟ 



75- السمك يسبح بحياته كلها ثلاث مرات ؟أين يا ترى؟ 



76-     قطار كهربائي ماشي من الجنوب للشمال و الهواء جاي من الشرق للغرب كيف يكون إتجاه دخانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 



77-   ما هو الشيء الذي تستطيع أن تقطعه برجلك..؟؟ 



78- جدرانه من ذهب ومياهه من عسل؟ 



79-   كان في ثلاث نملات ماشيين ورا بعض قالت الاولى أنا ورايا نملتان و قالت الثانية أنا ورايا نملة واحدة و قالت الثالثة أنا ورايا خمس نملات لماذا ؟ 



80-    نحن 5 في بيروت وستة في طرابلس و3 في صور ولكننا في صيدا 4 من نحن ؟ 



81- ما هي أكبر جزيرة موجودة في العالم قبل اكتشاف استراليا ؟ 



82- من تكون أخت خالك إذا لم تكن خالتك ؟ 



83-عندما تلسعك باعوضة كيف تتوصل هل هي ذكر أم أنثى ؟ 

84- مش أختي ولا أخويا لكن ابن أمي وأبويا ؟ 



85- جدان وابنان اصطاد كل منهما بطة ولم يصب أي منهما بطة الأخر ومع ذلك لم تصب غير ثلاث بطات   كيف؟ 





86- لماذا لا يتزوج الإنسان أخت أرملته ؟ 



88- ماهو الشيء الذي لا تحب ان تلبسه وإذا لبسته لا تراه ؟ 



89- ماهو الذي تراه في الليل ثلاث مرات وفي النهار مرة واحدة ؟ 



90- يسير بلا رجلين ولا يدخل إلا   في الأذنين ماهو ؟ 



91- ثلاتة عـبروا جسـرا ، الأول رأى الجسـر ومشى علية ، والثاني رأى الجسـر ولم يمشي علية ، والثالث لم يرى الجسـر ولم يمشي عليه . كيف حصـل ذلك ؟؟ 



92- من الذي يرى عدوه وصديقه بعين واحدة ؟ 



93- ماهو الذي يكون اخضر في الارض ويكون اسود في السوق ويكون احمــر في البيت؟ 



94- ماهو الشيء الذي تأكل منه مع إنه لا يؤكل ؟ 



95- ما هو الشيء الذي إن غليـته جـمـد ؟ 

96- ماهو الشيء الذي كلما كثر لدينا غلا وكلما قل رخص ؟ 



99- ماهو البيت الذي ليس فيه ابواب ولا نوافذ ؟ 



102- ماهو الشيء الذي يستحيل كســره ؟ 



103- أين يقع البحر الذي لا يوجد به ماء ؟ 



105- امرأه عـقيم أي لا تـنجب أطفال . فهل تـنجب ابنتها اطفال أم تكون مثل أمهـا ؟ 



106- ما هو الشـيء الذي يمشي و يقف وليس له أرجـل ؟ 

198- ما هو الرقم الذي إذا ضرب فى الرقم الذي يليه كان حاصل الضرب يساوي ناتج جمعهما(19+) 



199- إننا أربعة إخوة ، لنا رأس واحد فما نحن ؟ 



200- من هو الخال الوحيد لأولاد عمتك ؟ 



201- يسمع بلا أذن . . ويتكلم بلا لسان فما هو ؟ 



202- كلي ثقوب ومع ذلك أحفظ الماء. فمن أكون ؟ 



203- ما هو الرقم الذي إذا ضرب في الرقم الذي يليه كان حاصل ضربهما يساوي ناتج جمعهما +11 



204- ماهو الشيء الذى إذا لمسته صاح ؟ 



205- ترى كل شىء . . ولكن ليس لها عيون . . فما هى ؟ 



206- على إحدى كفتى ميزان وضع وعاء مملوء بالماء إالى حافته تماماً، وعلى الكفة الأخرى وضع وعاء مملوء بالماء إلى نفس المستوى وفيه قطعة من الخشب تطفو على السطح ... فأيهما أثقل ؟ ملغى 



207- ما هو الشىء الذى يوجد في القرن مرة وفي الدقيقة مرتين ولا يوجد في الساعة ؟ 



208- حامل ومحمول، نصفه ناشف ونصفه مبلول فما هو ؟ 



209- ما هو الشي الى ليس له بداية ولا نهاية ؟ 



210- يتحرك دائماً حواليك . . لكنك لاتراه . . ما هو؟ 



211- عامل بيته بلا طوب أو خشب، وحوائطه بيضاء كالثلج، لا نوافذ فيها ولا أبواب، فإذا جذبت الجدران . . صارت ثياباً؟ 



212- اذا فقد شخص إحدى عينيه . . فإن نسبة ما يفقده من بصره حوالي: النصف، الثلث، الخُمس؟ 



213- ما هو الشيء إلي وأنت تذبحوه بتعيط عليه..؟؟؟؟؟ 

214- إذا لم تكن شقيقة خالك . . خالتك، فمن تكون؟ 



215- وضع بستاني زهرة في حوض، فوجدها تكبر بمقدار الضعف كل يوم. وفي اليوم العاشر ملأت الزهور الحوض، هل تعلم في أي يوم كانت الزهرة تملأ نصف الحوض؟ 



216- أيجوز للرجل أن يتزوج شقيقة أرملته؟ 



217- عائلة مؤلفة من 6 بنات وأخ لكل منهن. . فكم عدد أفراد العائلة؟ 



218- كلمة من أربعة حروف . . إذا كل الإنسان نصفها يموت، وإذا أكلها كلها لا يموت . . ماهى؟ 



219- ماهو الشيء الذي لا يتكلم . . اذا أكل صدق واذا جاع كذب؟ 



220- ما هو الشيء الذي يقرصك . . ولا تراه ؟ 



221- ما هو البليون؟ 



222- له أوراق . . وما هو بنبات، وله جلد . . وما هو بحيوان، وعلم . . وما هو بإنسان. من هو؟ 



223- له عين ولا يرى . . ما هو؟ 



224- له أسنان ولا يعض . . ما هو؟ 



225- طائر يلد . . ولا يبيض . .ما هو؟ 



226- يخترق الزجاج، ولا يكسره . . ما هو؟ 



227- لحمه من الخارج، وشعره من الداخل . . ما هو؟ 



228-إذا وضعناه في الثلاجة لا يبرد؟ 



229- ما هو الشيء الذي إذا أخذنا منه . . أزداد وكبر؟ 



230- هو: له رأس ولا عين له، وهي: لها عين ولا رأس لها . . ما هما؟ 



231- ما هو الشيء الذي لا يمشي إلا بالضرب؟ 



232- ترى كل شيء، ومع ذلك ليست لها عيون. ما هي؟ 



233أنا ابن الماء . . فإن تركوني في الماء مت، فمن أنا؟ 



234- ما الذي يطلبه الناس اذا غاب عنهم، واذا حضر هربوا منه؟ 



235- ما لشيء الذي اسمه على لونه؟

----------


## مراد الوديان

الحلول موجوده عندي بعد يومين بنزلهم بموضوع جديد بس انتو حاولوا خلينا انشوف مين بحل اكثر اجابات صحيحة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*من هو العضو الذي اذا دخل ترس الحانه ترس ؟؟؟؟؟
ما رح تعرفوه*  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *من هو العضو الذي اذا دخل ترس الحانه ترس ؟؟؟؟؟
> ما رح تعرفوه*


و لم يتقيد بقوانين المنتدى الثقافي 

فمن هو ؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

من هو العضو الذي سوف تذف بعض مشاركاته  :Bl (14):

----------


## saousana

من هو العضو الذي ضحك على ردود هاد الموضوع ؟؟
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## مراد الوديان

شو يعني مو عارفين تحلو الاسئلة وقاعدين بتغيروا الموضوع

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شو يعني مو عارفين تحلو الاسئلة وقاعدين بتغيروا الموضوع


من هو العضو الذي لا يستطيع فهم ما قاله الاعضاء؟

----------


## ابو نعيم

> شو يعني مو عارفين تحلو الاسئلة وقاعدين بتغيروا الموضوع


مراد حكيك صحيح مش عارفين يحلو الاسئلة وقاعدين غيرو الموضوع بس انا استطعت احل جزء منها ارجو ان تكون صحيحية وشكرا على الاسئلة

----------


## ابو نعيم

*1 - سار عدد من الأولاد في صف فكانوا أربعة أمام ولد وأربعة خلف ولد وولد في الوسط فكم كان عدد الأولاد ؟ 
5 أولاد

2- ما هو الشيء الذي كلما طال قصر ؟ 
العمر

3- أيهما أوفر أن تدعو صديق إلى السينما مرتين أو أن تدعو صديقين مرة واحدة ؟ 
صديقين مرة واحدة (لأن عندما أدعو صديق واحد مرتين سأذهب معه في كل مرة ).

4- سائق سيارة كان يسير في الشارع بالجهة اليمنى فجأة انحرف جهة اليسار وصعدعلى الرصيف وخبط رجل وخبط عمود مع ذلك لم يحرر له ضابط المرور مخالفة لماذا ؟ 
لأنه كان يسير بدون سيارة

5- كم شهر في السنة الميلادية يحتوي على 28 يوم؟ 
كل الاشهر


6- رجل ترك 17 جمل وأوصى بأن يأخذ الابن الأول نصفها والثاني ثلثها والثالث تسعها فجاء قاضي المدينة راكبا جمله ليفصل في هذه الواقعة فماذا فعل؟ 
وجد أن 17 لا تقبل القسمة إلا على نفسها فأضاف جمله إلى الوصية فأصبحوا 18 فقسمها على نصفين فأخذ الأول تسعة ثم قسمها على ثلاثة فأخذ الثاني الثلث وهو 6 جمال ثم قسم العدد على تسعة فأخذ الثالث جملان وبقي واحد أخذه القاضي مرة أخرى .            

7- ما هو الحيوان الذي يوجد عظمه بالخارج ولحمه بالداخل ؟ 
السلحفاة.

8- ما هو الطائر الملقب بالطائر الجمل ؟ 
النعامة
لأنها تستطيع أن تظل أياماً بدون أن تشرب ماء بالإضافة إلى مشيتها التى تشبه مشيت الجمل . 

9- صف من البط بطة بين بطتين وبطة خلفها بطتين وبطة أمامها بطتين كم عدد البط؟ 
3 بطات 

10- ما هو الحيوان المائى الذى له 3 قلوب ؟ 
الأخطبوط 

11- ما هو الشجر الذى يطلق عليه قاتل أبيه ؟ 
شجر الموز.
تعليق / لأن شجرة الموز بعد أن ينضج ثمرها يجب أن تقلع لتكبر إحدى الشتلات الصغيرة التى حولها .

12- ما هو العضو الذى يغلق عندما يعطس الانسان ؟ 
العين


13- ما هو الشيء الذي يجمع بين الزقازيق ، اليوسفي ، واشنطن ؟ 
كلهم أسماء أشخاص.                                            
الزقازيق نسبة إلى إبراهيم زقزوق أول من استوطن الزقازيق
 واليوسفي نسبة إلى يوسف أفندي أول من جلب البذور إلى مصر 
واشنطن نسبة إلى جورج واشنطن أول رئيس للولايات المتحدة 

14 من هو الفيل الذي لا يشرب الماء.؟؟؟ 
الفيل المرسوم

15- طائر نقار الخشب الذي نعرفه جميعا في مسلسلات الكارتون لماذا ينقر الخشب ؟ 
لوضع البيض في ثقوب الخشب حماية لها من الحيوانات والطيور الأخرى .


16- لماذ تسمى طلقات المسدس والبنادق رصاص بالرغم من أنها نحاس ؟ 
لأن الطلقة فيما مضى كانت من الرصاص


17- ما هو الحيوان الذي اعتقد الناس قديما أنه نبات ؟ 
الاسفنج


18- موجودة لديك في كل وجبة من وجبات الطعام ولكنك لا تأكلها فما هي ؟ 
الشهية

19- ما الشيئان اللذان لا يمكن تناولهما في وجبة الإفطار ؟ 
الغداء والعشاء .

20- أي شئ يضعه البستاني في الحديقة فور دخولها ؟ 
قدميه

21- لماذا يقف تمثال الحرية فى ميناء نيويورك؟ 
لأنه لا يستطيع الجلوس .

22- ما الشئ الذي نبتلعه ويبتلعنا ؟ 
الماء

23- شئ تشتريه لونه أسود ولكنك لا تستفيد منه إلا بعد أن يصبح لونه أحمر؟ 
الفحم

24- شئ تراه ولا تستطيع قط أن تلمسه نصف اسمه يقتل والنصف الثاني يحيي فما هو؟ 
السماء


25- فاكهة من 4 حروف الرابع والثاني والأول يكون اسم حيوان مفترس
رمان

 26- الرابع والثالث والأول شئ لا نستطيع الطهي بدونه 
رمان

26- ما هو الشيء الذي تراه ولا يراك ؟ 
الظل

27- ما هو الشيء الذي يحمل أكثر من 1000 طن ولا يستطيع أن يحمل مسمار ؟ 
البحر


28- ما هو الشيء الذي كلما أخذت كبر وكلما وضعت فيه صغر ؟ 
الحفرة


29- ما هو الشيء الذي تأكل منه وهو لا يؤكل ؟ 
الطبق

30- ابن أمك و ابن أبيك، و ليس بأختك و لا بأخيك .. فمن يكون؟ 
يكون أنت.

31- ما هو الشيء المليء بالثقوب و لكنه يحتفظ بالماء؟ 
الاسفنج

32- عشرة و عشرتين، ومثلهم مرتين، وخمسة و ثلاثة و اثنين، كم يساووا؟ 
100

33- طاسة ترن طاسة، في البحر غطاسة، من جوه لولو و من بره نحاسة؟ 
الرمانة
34- مرت امرأة على صديقة لها تتحدث مع شاب، فسألتها من هذا؟ فأجابت: أمي جابت أمه، و أخو زوجي يكون عمه فمن يكون؟ 
يكون ابنها.        

35- مر جماعة على امرأة تكلم رجلا..فسألوها:من يكون هذا؟ فأجابتهم مالكم و مالي، أخو زوجته يكون خالي فمن هو؟ 

يكون أباها

36- من هو الذي قتل 1/5 سكان الأرض دفعة واحدة؟ 
قابيل

37- ما هي الأعداد الثلاثة التي يساوي حاصل ضربها ، حاصل جمعها؟!! 
1 / 2 /3 

38- شيء موجود في السماء إذا أضفت إليه حرفا أصبح في الأرض؟ 
نجم تصبح منجم. 

39- كم مرة تستطيع طرح العدد 5 من الرقم 50 ؟ 
مرة واحدة لأنه بعدها يصبح 45 وليس 50 .    

40- أشتريه بمالي و لا أدخله داري؟ 
السيارة

41- ما هو الكوكب الذي يرى في الليل و النهار؟ 
كوكب الأرض

42- شيء لا يمكنه المشي إلا إذا ضربته على رأسه؟ 
المسمار 

43- شيء كلما ذبحته بكيت عليه؟ 
بصل

44- شيء له نفس الوزن إذا كان فارغ أو معبأ؟ 
الساعة

5- إنسان وزوجته لا هو من بني آدم و لا هي من بنات حواء؟ 
أدم وحواء.


46- ما هو الشيء الذي إذا أكلته كله تستفيد، وإذا أكلت نصفه تموت؟ 
السمسم

47- ما هو الشيء الذي ترميه كلما احتجت إليه؟ 
شبكة الصيد


48- تاجر من التجار إذا اقتلعنا عينه طار؟ فمن هو؟ 
عطار

49- جملة مفيدة مشهورة تحتوي على 24 حرفا غير منقوط فما هي؟ 
لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله.


50- ما هو الشيء الذي يوصلك من بيتك إلى عملك دون أن يتحرك؟ 
الطريق

51- ما هي الكلمة الوحيدة التي تلفظ غلط دائما؟ 
غلط.

52- ساكن قبر، طعامه فوق رأسه، إن أكل من هذا الطعام يقوم ويمشي ،يتكلم وهو صامت، ويعود لذلك القبر فما هو؟ 
قلم الحبر والقبر هو الغطاء


53- ما هو أضعف البيوت على وجه الأرض؟ 
بيت العنكبوت. 

54- ما هو أرق شيء يمكن رؤيته بالعين المجردة؟ 
قشرة فقاعة الصابون.


55- ما هو الشيء الذي يخترق الغابات والأشجار والأشواك دون أن يتحرك؟ 
الهواء


56- كم مرة ينطبق عقربا الساعة على بعضهما في اليوم الواحد؟ 
22 مرة


57- أطرش يريد أن يطلب مقصا من أبكم ماذا يفعل؟ 
يقول له أعطني مقص.

58- يتسع لمئات الألوف ولا يتسع للطير المنتوف؟ 
خلية النحل.  


59- ما هو الشيء الذي له عين واحدة ولكنه لا يرى؟ 
الإبرة


60- ما هو الشيء الذي يقرصك دون أن تراه؟ 
الجوع


61- متى تستطيع وضع الماء في الغربال؟ 
عندما يتجمد.

62- ما هو الشيء الذي يقول الصدق دوما ولكنه إذا جاع كذب؟ 
الساعة

63- ما هي الأعداد الخمسة المتتالية التي يساوي مجموعها 100؟ 
22/21/20/19/18

64- ما هي الكلمة التي تتكون من 8 حروف ولكنها تجمع كل الحروف؟ 
أبجدية

65- ما هو البيت الذي لا يمكن لأحد أن يسكن فيه؟ 
بيت الشعر


66- خبروني أي شيء أوسع ما فيه فمه، وابنه في بطنه يرفسه ويلكمه، وقد علا صياحه ولم يجد من يرحمه؟ 
الجرس

67- ما هي أفضل طريقة لسحب بساط من تحت الفيل؟ 
ننتظر حتى يغادر مكانه.

68- شي طاير بالسما و لونه احمر؟ 
ذبابه مجروحة.

69- صرصور جالس عند البالوعة لماذا ؟ 
يتذكر ايام الغوص.


70- ما هو الحيوان الذي يحك أذنه بأنفه ؟ 
الفيل
71- ما هو الشيء الذي لديه اسنان و لا يعض ؟؟ 
المشط


72- واحد لبس قميص أخضر وقعد جنب البحيرة ليه؟ 
علشان بيحب القمصان الخضر.

73- ما الشئ الذي له جلد وليس حيوانا.. وله ورق وليس ؟؟ 
الكتاب

74- ملعب زجاج وفيه 12 لاعب وحارسين ؟؟ 
الساعة

75- السمك يسبح بحياته كلها ثلاث مرات ؟أين يا ترى؟ 
فى البحر فى المقلاه فى بطن الانسان.


76- قطار كهربائي ماشي من الجنوب للشمال و الهواء جاي من الشرق للغرب كيف يكون إتجاه دخانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لا يوجد دخان لانه قطار كهربائي


77- ما هو الشيء الذي تستطيع أن تقطعه برجلك..؟؟ 
الطريق

78- جدرانه من ذهب ومياهه من عسل؟ 
البرتقالة

79- كان في ثلاث نملات ماشيين ورا بعض قالت الاولى أنا ورايا نملتان و قالت الثانية أنا ورايا نملة واحدة و قالت الثالثة أنا ورايا خمس نملات لماذا ؟ 
النملة الأخيرة كدابة


80- نحن 5 في بيروت وستة في طرابلس و3 في صور ولكننا في صيدا 4 من نحن ؟ 
حروف الهجاء.


81- ما هي أكبر جزيرة موجودة في العالم قبل اكتشاف استراليا ؟ 
استراليا

82- من تكون أخت خالك إذا لم تكن خالتك ؟ 
أمك

83-عندما تلسعك باعوضة كيف تتوصل هل هي ذكر أم أنثى ؟ 
أنثى البعوض هي التي تلدغ. 

84- مش أختي ولا أخويا لكن ابن أمي وأبويا ؟ 
أنا

85- جدان وابنان اصطاد كل منهما بطة ولم يصب أي منهما بطة الأخر ومع ذلك لم تصب غير ثلاث بطات كيف؟ 
يكون أب وابن وجد.


86- لماذا لا يتزوج الإنسان أخت أرملته ؟ 
لأنه بيكون مات.

88- ماهو الشيء الذي لا تحب ان تلبسه وإذا لبسته لا تراه ؟ 
الكفن


89- ماهو الذي تراه في الليل ثلاث مرات وفي النهار مرة واحدة ؟ 
حرف اللام


90- يسير بلا رجلين ولا يدخل إلا في الأذنين ماهو ؟ 
الصوت


91- ثلاتة عـبروا جسـرا ، الأول رأى الجسـر ومشى علية ، والثاني رأى الجسـر ولم يمشي علية ، والثالث لم يرى الجسـر ولم يمشي عليه . كيف حصـل ذلك ؟؟ 
امرأة حامل مع ابنها الصغير الذي تحمله على كتفيها.


92- من الذي يرى عدوه وصديقه بعين واحدة ؟ 
الاعور

93- ماهو الذي يكون اخضر في الارض ويكون اسود في السوق ويكون احمــر في البيت؟ 
الشاي

94- ماهو الشيء الذي تأكل منه مع إنه لا يؤكل ؟ 
القلم

95- ما هو الشيء الذي إن غليـته جـمـد ؟ 
البيض

96- ماهو الشيء الذي كلما كثر لدينا غلا وكلما قل رخص ؟ 
العقل

99- ماهو البيت الذي ليس فيه ابواب ولا نوافذ ؟ 
بيت العشر

102- ماهو الشيء الذي يستحيل كســره ؟ 
المبتدأ

103- أين يقع البحر الذي لا يوجد به ماء ؟ 
على الخريطة.

105- امرأه عـقيم أي لا تـنجب أطفال . فهل تـنجب ابنتها اطفال أم تكون مثل أمهـا ؟ 
الام العقيم لا تنجب اطفالا اذا ليس لها بنات اصلا.

106- ما هو الشـيء الذي يمشي و يقف وليس له أرجـل ؟ 
الساعة

198- ما هو الرقم الذي إذا ضرب فى الرقم الذي يليه كان حاصل الضرب يساوي ناتج جمعهما(19+) 
6/5


199- إننا أربعة إخوة ، لنا رأس واحد فما نحن ؟ 
أرجل المنضدة

200- من هو الخال الوحيد لأولاد عمتك ؟ 
والدك

201- يسمع بلا أذن . . ويتكلم بلا لسان فما هو ؟ 
التلفون 

202- كلي ثقوب ومع ذلك أحفظ الماء. فمن أكون ؟ 
الاسفنج

203- ما هو الرقم الذي إذا ضرب في الرقم الذي يليه كان حاصل ضربهما يساوي ناتج جمعهما +11 
5 / 4

204- ماهو الشيء الذى إذا لمسته صاح ؟ 
الجرس

205- ترى كل شىء . . ولكن ليس لها عيون . . فما هى ؟ 
المرآة


207- ما هو الشىء الذى يوجد في القرن مرة وفي الدقيقة مرتين ولا يوجد في الساعة ؟ 
حرف القاف

208- حامل ومحمول، نصفه ناشف ونصفه مبلول فما هو ؟ 
السفينة

209- ما هو الشي الى ليس له بداية ولا نهاية ؟ 
الدائرة 

210- يتحرك دائماً حواليك . . لكنك لاتراه . . ما هو؟ 
الهواء

211- عامل بيته بلا طوب أو خشب، وحوائطه بيضاء كالثلج، لا نوافذ فيها ولا أبواب، فإذا جذبت الجدران . . صارت ثياباً؟ 
دودة القز 

212- اذا فقد شخص إحدى عينيه . . فإن نسبة ما يفقده من بصره حوالي: النصف، الثلث، الخُمس؟ 
الخمس

213- ما هو الشيء إلي وأنت تذبحوه بتعيط عليه..؟؟؟؟؟ 
البصل

214- إذا لم تكن شقيقة خالك . . خالتك، فمن تكون؟ 
أمك

215- وضع بستاني زهرة في حوض، فوجدها تكبر بمقدار الضعف كل يوم. وفي اليوم العاشر ملأت الزهور الحوض، هل تعلم في أي يوم كانت الزهرة تملأ نصف الحوض؟ 
في اليوم التاسع


216- أيجوز للرجل أن يتزوج شقيقة أرملته؟ 
وجود أرملة يعني وفاة الزوج . . فكيف يتزوج إذن

217- عائلة مؤلفة من 6 بنات وأخ لكل منهن. . فكم عدد أفراد العائلة؟ 
7

218- كلمة من أربعة حروف . . إذا كل الإنسان نصفها يموت، وإذا أكلها كلها لا يموت . . ماهى؟ 
السمسم

219- ماهو الشيء الذي لا يتكلم . . اذا أكل صدق واذا جاع كذب؟ 
الساعة

220- ما هو الشيء الذي يقرصك . . ولا تراه ؟ 
الجوع

221- ما هو البليون؟ 
ألف مليون

222- له أوراق . . وما هو بنبات، وله جلد . . وما هو بحيوان، وعلم . . وما هو بإنسان. من هو؟ 
الكتاب

223- له عين ولا يرى . . ما هو؟ 
الابرة

224- له أسنان ولا يعض . . ما هو؟ 
المشط

225- طائر يلد . . ولا يبيض . .ما هو؟ 
الوطواط

226- يخترق الزجاج، ولا يكسره . . ما هو؟ 
الضوء

227- لحمه من الخارج، وشعره من الداخل . . ما هو؟ 
الأنف


228-إذا وضعناه في الثلاجة لا يبرد؟ 
الفلفل الحار


229- ما هو الشيء الذي إذا أخذنا منه . . أزداد وكبر؟ 
الحفرة


230- هو: له رأس ولا عين له، وهي: لها عين ولا رأس لها . . ما هما؟ 
الابرة والدبوس


231- ما هو الشيء الذي لا يمشي إلا بالضرب؟ 
المسمار


232- ترى كل شيء، ومع ذلك ليست لها عيون. ما هي؟ 
المرآة

233أنا ابن الماء . . فإن تركوني في الماء مت، فمن أنا؟ 
الثلج

234- ما الذي يطلبه الناس اذا غاب عنهم، واذا حضر هربوا منه؟ 
المطر


235- ما لشيء الذي اسمه على لونه؟
البرتقالة*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

رهيب ابو نعيم  :Smile:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> رهيب ابو نعيم


شكرا معاذ
 :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *من هو العضو الذي اذا دخل ترس الحانه ترس ؟؟؟؟؟
> ما رح تعرفوه*


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## مراد الوديان

والله وحليتهم

----------

